# J​.​S. Bach: The Art of the Fugue (Kunst der Fuge​)​, BWV 1080



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

J . S. Bach: The Art of the Fugue (Kunst der Fuge ) , BWV 1080
Kimiko Ishizaka

Release Date
October 4, 2017 
Duration
1:17:56
Genre
Classical
Recording Date
May, 2017
Recording Location
Teldex Studio, Berlin

2.5


----------

